# Melamine Cabinets Painting-



## fixnbreak (Jan 6, 2010)

So I started painting these ugly melamine cabinets of mine Monday heres how its going and I have a few questions.

First things first took off all the doors, emptied the cabinets and washed them down real good.

















Then son of gun, broke one of the thingyies that support that shelf so its still stuck in the hole and i can't get out, guess my shelf will now be higher.

Primed with zinsser odorless oil based primer and i'm impressed the coverage is sick! grease stains be gone. This primer really sticks its been a day now tried scratching it with my finger & it goes nowhere!! 

Forgot to take off some caulking in the corner so that literally peeled of when i sanded so I guess you live & learn.

Still need to do another coat of primer and then off to the paint.

Now the question I have is do i need to go over the entire cabinets again or just the spots I missed?

Do I need to take the hinges off the door or can i just paint around them?

What i've learned so far:

Tack cloth-best invention ever!

foam brushes-suck I can't work them properly and prefer to blame the tool rather than the person applying :whistling2:

Remove all caulking before painting so u do it right the first time
and tape tape & tape, I hit the ceiling a few times where I thought to myself: self there's no way your gonna get paint on your ceilings...so next project after this is you guessed it...paint the rest of the kitchen

Coarse salt & oil removes oil based primer & leaves your hand soft like buttah

















On a side note I noticed my exhaust is taped up, is that normal?

Taking a break tonight because i'm pooped but hopefully will be finished this weekend.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

Taped, yes, but with normal duck tape, I dont think so. I believe UL duct tape is required. 

What say the experts?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

The correct tape for that tape is 'Duct' tape... get it?

The painting would probably go easier with the hinges off.
To remove the shelf thingy, try using a small drill bit to drill a hole in it and then a small screw to act as a pulling handle.


----------

